# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Looking for samurai gouramis

## seudzar

Am looking for samurai gourami, anyone who sees them in LFS please let me know. I know GC has them but my pocket is too thin to afford there. Thank you in advance.

----------


## Dscheng

The cheapest seem like seaview 5 for $18. I also patiently waiting from seaview.

----------


## seudzar

I am impatient.... Lol.. Went to KS to buy liao. But the tank condition seems not that good. Need to quarantine them. I lost the whole population of samurai in my tank due to adding of pygmeous corydoras which I got from c328 which I never quarantine them. Really damn sad

----------


## AQMS

Superstar aquarium have them ....i think 5 or 6 dollars a piece, do call them first to check for availability,because the last time i check there are only a few left.

----------


## Dscheng

Oh mine. Pygmy Cory in C328 is spotted type? I saw today seaview selling. U sure is the Cory that causes your gourami death? This samurai super sensitive and they are picky in their food. Btw I also have Pygmy Cory in my tank for almost 6 month, they swim in school pack. Super cute.

----------


## seudzar

Suspect, cos the gourami started to die one by one after I add in the corydoras. Not only the gourami dies, some other fishes also die as the result, the death only slows down and stop after I add in anti-bacteria and anti- external bacteria. But all is too late. The spotted Cory should be hasborsus, pygmeous is a straight line on the body. My samurai are not picky on food, they eat practically anything I feed them including algae waffer

----------


## Dscheng

Where is KS? How much you brought?

----------


## seudzar

KS is at yishun area. Got it for $9 each. It will be $23 for 3

----------


## hann

> KS is at yishun area. Got it for $9 each. It will be $23 for 3


Still cheaper than the one I paid at GC. 5 pieces at $85. So far only 2 survived. 
This week, i am also losing samurai gourami in my tank. Chocolate gourami and coral purple pencil fish are okay but the samurai gourami that I lost just don't eat all of a sudden, got weaker and eventually landed in my skimmer. They have been in my tank since June till now.

----------


## seudzar

[iQUOTE=hann;827947]Still cheaper than the one I paid at GC. 5 pieces at $85. So far only 2 survived. 
This week, i am also losing samurai gourami in my tank. Chocolate gourami and coral purple pencil fish are okay but the samurai gourami that I lost just don't eat all of a sudden, got weaker and eventually landed in my skimmer. They have been in my tank since June till now.[/QUOTE]


Oh my, any ideas what did you do to the tank before they stop eating?

----------


## hann

I emptied a few packets of erythromycin over 4 days to treat the bga issue and add in a zebra too. The zebra oto seems to contract white spot like on its fins but recovered without any treatment. Now is still as healthy as usual. Also during this period I added zucchini for the Otos to graze and I also noticed the gouramis pecked on it. Not sure which of these causes it. However, the other 5 pieces of samurai gourami left are not affected. For those that dies, two out of four lost balance while they swim. They were either near surface or at the bottom

----------


## seudzar

It could spread... Look for their breathing behavior...

----------


## Dscheng

Hey, i do saw my zebra otos with white spot, but after a while, the white spot gone. Anyway i feel samurai gouramis is a very very sensitive fish ! Chocolate is soo much easier to take care !

----------


## seudzar

Hahaha.... I still think that chocolate gourami are harder than samurai. Recently saw the batch of chocolate gourami on sale in seaview, 90% are sick or stress out. 100% unable to recover

----------


## AQMS

> Hey, i do saw my zebra otos with white spot, but after a while, the white spot gone. Anyway i feel samurai gouramis is a very very sensitive fish ! Chocolate is soo much easier to take care !


I dont think that they are that sensitive, it depend on how well the water condition is, that why at GC is a bit ex because its already acclimatized and stable.
Recently my regulator turn rogue on me and pump a gazillion bps into the tank without me realizing because the light is off, i only realized when i heard air trap sound in the filter,when i turn 
on the lights, i see my oto doing 'backstroke' on the surface my samurai gouramis are all on the surface gasping for air... it was bad,bad enough that my regular have condensation on it.
All 9 of my synodontis dead, 10 otos dead and a few other fishes as well but all 5 samurai are still alive..

----------


## Dscheng

Oh gosh, i suppose it is Co2 poisoning and lack of oxygen. Ya gourami can live with low oxygen, so they can survive. Even my water parameters is good but they just picky about food. Shortly after, it just die one by one. The rest of my fishes is ok.

----------


## AQMS

ooh yes they are picky eater.... if they already being fed on blood worms then it take time for them to switch to pallet food.

----------


## Dscheng

> ooh yes they are picky eater.... if they already being fed on blood worms then it take time for them to switch to pallet food.


Ya lo. Because of Samurai gourami, i went to buy Hikari Frozen Bloodworm, but once i fed them, my other fishes like guppy and tetra quickly finish the blood worm before my samurai can finish it. Maybe this is the harsh reality world, only the fastest and strongest that can survive. The weaker one will die first  :Sad: 

PS. no joke, even chocolate gourami can snack very fast ! Samurai is really slow and picky fish !

----------


## tetrakid

> Ya lo. Because of Samurai gourami, i went to buy Hikari Frozen Bloodworm, but once i fed them, my other fishes like guppy and tetra quickly finish the blood worm before my samurai can finish it. Maybe this is the harsh reality world, only the fastest and strongest that can survive. The weaker one will die first 
> 
> PS. no joke, even chocolate gourami can snack very fast ! Samurai is really slow and picky fish !


If you want to make them eat pellets, you need to train them first. 

But that requires putting them (all the Samurai Guoramis) into a separate 'training tank'.
Starve them for as long as they need. Start by crushing the pellets into tiny granules and train them to eat it. They will first nibble and spit out. But when they are too hungry, they will eat some. Then when they are used to the taste after a few days, give them bigger ones. It is the unfamiliar taste and feel that make them spit out.

Fish, like dogs, take time and patience to train.

----------


## seudzar

Samurai is back in seaview...!

----------


## Dscheng

Oh mine. I on vacation le.

----------


## seudzar

These new batch of samurai from seaview is not very good. I bought 15, 1 jump out, 4 died, the dead ones all has blood streaks on their bodies, not sure what causes them.

----------


## seudzar

Another 3 died, same symptoms, all the dead bodies having blood streak lines

----------


## Dscheng

Oh mine.. how about the balance? Ytd i was at seaview, there is no samurai le.

----------


## seudzar

All died..... Sad, try aquatic connection. They have them

----------


## Dscheng

Oh mine.. it seem that Seaview Samurai gouramis are really in bad condition. No wonder they sell so cheap.

----------


## benjamin216

Greenchapter have

----------


## Bern C

Warning:
Recently I got myself 3 samurai gourami and placed it in my community tank of cherries, guppy and endler. I didn't realize one of my female endlers gave birth until I saw my 3 samurai on feeding frenzy. I got deceived by their tiny mouth, slow and elegant movement. On the 1st few days, they were always nipping on the plants & substrate, and are not interested in the shrimps. At first I was worried they might eat my shrimplets but later I drop that thought due to their slow movement. BUT I WAS WRONG... THEY CAN SWIM AS FAST AS THE ENDLER FRY. I saw them on the frenzy, chasing and ate an fry in front of my eyes. I'm shocked and quickly fished the 3 samurai out of the tank. Hopefully they won't die in my 1-2months old tank. Also.... don't deceived by their tiny mouth. They can swallow the whole 1cm endlers fry. I manage to save 4 fry, hopefully there are some still hiding. =( 

Until now I never see them eating dry food. @[email protected] Any idea how to train them to take dry food?? They are always not interested even I didn't feed the tank with live food. XD probably there are live food for them in the tank, ie shrimplets and frys @[email protected]

----------


## Dscheng

You should separate out the fry out once you seen it. As for shrimplet, guess you really have to provide a lot of moss or hiding space for them to hide.
Samurai Gourami fav food is live food. Not easy to train them to eat dry food, guess they rather starve to death.

----------


## Bern C

> You should separate out the fry out once you seen it. As for shrimplet, guess you really have to provide a lot of moss or hiding space for them to hide.
> Samurai Gourami fav food is live food. Not easy to train them to eat dry food, guess they rather starve to death.


I was thinking of removing the fry too but the fry are too small and fast. Then while looking for the fry, =.= my 3 samurai spotted the fry before me and chasing it around the tank. So I decided to fish the 3 samurai out. @[email protected] They are really good predator.

Probably some of my shrimplets are dead . :Knockout:  Recently, I didn't see much shrimplets of 1cm or less... I saw them keep loitering and nipping around the moss and plant. Unlike guppy, they like to stay in heavily planted area and nipping. @[email protected] I not confirm whether they eat shrimplets as I haven't chance upon them eating the shrimplets.

=( I afraid of starving them too as I read from here that they are sensitive fish. I think no choice, I gotta feed them live food as main course.
Now I worried about the water parameter... cos i tested the water of the lfs, it's near ph7-8. Then I place them in the community tank ph 6.8-7.2. Then now I place them in 1-2 month old tank with aquasoil & air filter only. So ph probably 6-6.5 ba as I havent test yet. Hopefully they able to survive.. Morning they look fine.

Is there a different between brown samurai and chocolate?? XD They looks kinda same also kinda different... So confused. @[email protected]

----------

